# Looking for somone that can 're-tolex' an amp



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am preferably looking for someone North of Toronto since I live in Orangeville. Or perhaps someone who would do a transaction through mail.

I have an old Princeton Reverb with some serious tolex issues and I would like to get new tolex on it. The amp has been modded a lot already, so putting new tolex on it will not affect it's value much.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I could help you in Calgary but since that is not applicable try your local shop's Amp Tech, a local amp builder, or even an upholsterer.

Craig


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

KHINGPYNN, thanks but that is easier said than done. The closest place to find anyone is Toronto and that is an hour away. Plus Toronto prices on most things are kinda ridiculous which why I do have my transactions over the net now.

Would you be able to give me any idea on how much something like that costs? The Princeton is a fairly small amp. 

Do you know any good online sources for Tolex?


----------



## modern (Mar 2, 2007)

You could try Rich at Amplifiers Plus in Kitchener. I've seen some work he did and thought it looked quite good.

http://www.amplifiersplus.com/
519-744-7554, toll free at 877-744-7554


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Lou's Music (Soundcheck Studios) in Hamilton might do this. I know that Lou used to do it at the Guitar Clinic.


----------

